# Paying for speaker reviews?



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi all.

Ive been researching a new 7.2 home theater speaker package. Most all speaker manufactures have, what I consider to be, 'pro' reviews from the likes of sound and vision, home theater magazine, audiophile, ect ect ect. However Bic acoustictech speakers have none of that (save an obscure review by an unknown PHD from 2004). Called their sole distributor today to ask, for a speaker package that can NOT be evaluated in any store front, why there are ZERO pro reviews after being in business for six years. I was promptly informed that other manufactures PAY for these reviews, that I was incorrect in believing that manufactures simply submit their speakers, free of charge, for evaluation and bench marking by these well-know magazines and review sources. Sure, there are lots of "user reviews" for these speakers (all positive btw) but I also know anyone can register and put whatever they want. So, is this true, do manufactures PAY for these reviews from main stream reviewers?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Not in Stereophile. The reason we have not reviewed the BIC speakers is that they do not fit our segment of the market or, I believe, the interests of our readers. 

I cannot comment on other publications but I doubt that "pay for play" is universal.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Can you please define what you consider to be your segment of the market? Sorry for the rookie question and thanks for your time.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

TypeA said:


> Can you please define what you consider to be your segment of the market? Sorry for the rookie question and thanks for your time.


Touchy point. You can see for yourself at www.stereophile.com. It is primarily high-end, mostly 2-channel, often based on vinyl and tubes. My column on multichannel is focused on music rather than HT. So, the BICs don't fit.

I just wanted to make the point that "pay for play" should not be presumed.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

I completely understand. Thanks for the help, I will do more research into your site also.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Moved from "Speaker Reviews" (since it is not a review) to "Home Audio Speakers".


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2010)

I can't really answer your question, but I have wondered the same thing before. If other manufactures don't pay reviewers directly, they advertise in general and if they don't directly pay for the review itself, they probably have an ad some place in the magazine. I think Bose is the only speaker manufacture known for paid infomercials. In short, BIC America is just unknown. Also, it might just disrupt the balance of speaker pricing of cheap speakers were actually just as good, or really good compared to something that cost way more.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

If they had a store front I wouldnt be scratching my head. However, the performance and price of the Infinity Primus line is remarkable. Stereophile has reviews on both the P360 (Im looking at the 362, sadly no review on them yet) and the P162 models. A top 5.1 primus system can be built for the cost of a pl76 7.2 system. Now THERES a dome scratcher


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Generic said:


> I can't really answer your question, but I have wondered the same thing before. If other manufactures don't pay reviewers directly, they advertise in general and if they don't directly pay for the review itself, they probably have an ad some place in the magazine.


That is a canard if applied to Stereophile. The statistics do not support it.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Kal Rubinson said:


> That is a canard if applied to Stereophile. The statistics do not support it.


Wow 'canard', had to look that one up! :duh: Sorry, didnt mean to open up a can of worms and make things tough for you Kal. Im sure almost all folks, myself included, have the utmost respect for a fine publication like stereophile. Loved the review by Robert J. Reina October, 2007 titled Infinity Primus P162 loudspeaker, much appreciated. BTW, his review of the Infinity Primus 360 loudspeaker from June, 2005 is the only one I could find on the Primus line floor standing speakers. Have you guys not reviewed the Primus P362? Or even the 361? Thanks.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

TypeA said:


> Wow 'canard', had to look that one up! :duh: Sorry, didnt mean to open up a can of worms and make things tough for you Kal. Im sure almost all folks, myself included, have the utmost respect for a fine publication like stereophile.


Thanks but when people post generalizations, particularly based on hearsay, everyone gets slammed regardless of whether they are deserving of it or not.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

We agree completely here at Home Theater Shack. That is why we have very strict rules about posting and will not allow anything that is bashing a vendor or group. It is perfectly fine to post FACTS of a particular situation and to post opinions, as long as you do not confuse the two and do not make unfair generalizations and insults. Recriminations and vitriole have no place at the Shack, where the rule is civil and polite discourse.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2010)

Kal Rubinson said:


> That is a canard if applied to Stereophile. The statistics do not support it.


I had to look that one up as well. It was not applied to Stereophile as I've never really read it. The reviews are on equipment that cost more then what I buy. The last audio magazine I read was probably over 10 years ago and it seemed to have more ads then material.

Still, one can't have a audio magazine without advertisement. Even if the reviews are 100% accurate and not biased in any way, a magazine still needs advertisement and audio related advertisement seems to always make its way in to a audio magazine. Of course it does, what else would you advertise?


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2010)

TypeA said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Ive been researching a new 7.2 home theater speaker package. Most all speaker manufactures have, what I consider to be, 'pro' reviews from the likes of sound and vision, home theater magazine, audiophile, ect ect ect. However Bic acoustictech speakers have none of that (save an obscure review by an unknown PHD from 2004). Called their sole distributor today to ask, for a speaker package that can NOT be evaluated in any store front, why there are ZERO pro reviews after being in business for six years. I was promptly informed that other manufactures PAY for these reviews, that I was incorrect in believing that manufactures simply submit their speakers, free of charge, for evaluation and bench marking by these well-know magazines and review sources. Sure, there are lots of "user reviews" for these speakers (all positive btw) but I also know anyone can register and put whatever they want. So, is this true, do manufactures PAY for these reviews from main stream reviewers?


Out of all the searching I've done, and I searched for months. This is the only non audio forum, or buyers review I could find. http://www.audaud.com/audaud/MAR04/component/comp1.html

In a way, it might be a good thing that they don't have professional reviews. It might just drive the price up. Right now, they are the unknown, but if you call up Bic America, they seems to have retailers, so you should be able to demo them some place. Or just buy them from someone that doesn't charge restocking fee's in case you don't like them.


----------



## DougMac (Jan 24, 2008)

I think Kal is trying to be diplomatic. The fact that there are zero pro reviews of the BIC should be a huge red flag. Remember what your mama taught you.

For the kind of money you'd pay for a BIC system, you can get well regarded (and reviewed) systems from companies like Ascend Acoustics or SVS. If you're big on the horn sound , check out Hsu's.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

The crowd buzz about the Bic, at least the subs, has always been good. Maybe it's mob mentality, but they've always been positively heralded on the interwebs.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2010)

DougMac said:


> I think Kal is trying to be diplomatic. The fact that there are zero pro reviews of the BIC should be a huge red flag. Remember what your mama taught you.
> 
> For the kind of money you'd pay for a BIC system, you can get well regarded (and reviewed) systems from companies like Ascend Acoustics or SVS. If you're big on the horn sound , check out Hsu's.


Why should it be a red flag? Hsu Research helped design the Acoustech Platinum Series PL-200 and Bic uses Bash amps in their subs.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

DougMac said:


> I think Kal is trying to be diplomatic. The fact that there are zero pro reviews of the BIC should be a huge red flag. Remember what your mama taught you.


I get your point but (1) we only get to review a very small portion of available products in our categories of interest and (2) the BICs just don't fit in with the interests of most of our readers and reviewers. Consequently, its absence from our pages is not relevant.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

DougMac said:


> I think Kal is trying to be diplomatic. The fact that there are zero pro reviews of the BIC should be a huge red flag. Remember what your mama taught you.
> 
> For the kind of money you'd pay for a BIC system, you can get well regarded (and reviewed) systems from companies like Ascend Acoustics or SVS. If you're big on the horn sound , check out Hsu's.


I just bought an Infinity Primus/Energy 5.2 surround sound system (Infinity P362 (2), PC350 (1), P162 (2), and Energy ESW-C10 (2)) for $1269.95 all new, all factory authorized, and all shipped. Same thing, gushing pro reviews and price equivalent to acoustitek 

http://www.infinitysystems.com/home/...USA&Country=US


----------



## xego (Aug 31, 2010)

I am sure that "Pay for Play" does happen but as a rule it doesn't make logical sense for magazines on or off line to engage in it. If you think about it who is going to be willing to pay to have their product favorably reviewed? well I would think manufacturers that spend more on marketing than engineering a quality product. If magazines give favorable reviews to inferior products the online community will quickly smell a rat. Take the Oppo\Lexicon fiasco for an example. I don't see magazines trading away cheaply the their reputations it doesn't make sense.


----------

